# LED Headlamp Strips Sunday Oct 7th & Oct 14th



## Wak

Was and myself are proposing led bar fitting days if there is interest.

2 cars each day Sunday 7th and Sunday 14th

Â£210 to fit LED bars and clear/smoke corners
Â£160 to fit LED bars if you already have clear/smoke corners.

Please register your interest and which colour corners you require.

Sunday 7th 
1. Nem 
2. H.T.

Sunday 14th
1. Nilanth + Clear Corners PM
2. manc + Smoked Corners AM

FYI, led bars on Smoke corners will look slightly brighter to LED bars on clear corners as the smoke lenses filter a bit more light.
Both Was and I are running smoke Corners.

short videos :-
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.swf
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.wmv


----------



## manc

hi, what kind of work does it entail? and how long does it take to fit?


----------



## Wak

manc said:


> hi, what kind of work does it entail? and how long does it take to fit?


Bumper off, Headlamps off, Disassemble the headlamps fit leds, reassemble and refit, then re-align everything.

4-5 hours approximately to do it properly.


----------



## Naresh

Wak - how do the LED's fit into the headlight - are they hidden behind the smoked/clear corners?


----------



## Wak

Naresh said:


> Wak - how do the LED's fit into the headlight - are they hidden behind the smoked/clear corners?


 :wink:


----------



## Naresh

Liking that - very stealth! :wink:


----------



## Wak

Last chance for this Sunday as we have to buy the clear/smoke corners in!

regards
Wak


----------



## PissTT

I should be able to make it - what is the earliest work could start this sunday?

thanks

elliot


----------



## Wak

PissTT said:


> I should be able to make it - what is the earliest work could start this sunday?
> 
> thanks
> 
> elliot


Hi Elliot, sorry , I had a PM before you posted and filled Sundays slot.

I'll check with Was but the earliest I could do anything would be in November now!

I'll get back to you asap. :?


----------



## andyc83

Wak - will this be available for the Mk2 at some point too?


----------



## PissTT

Wak said:


> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to make it - what is the earliest work could start this sunday?
> 
> thanks
> 
> elliot
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elliot, sorry , I had a PM before you posted and filled Sundays slot.
> 
> I'll check with Was but the earliest I could do anything would be in November now!
> 
> I'll get back to you asap. :?
Click to expand...

Hi Wak

Ok thanks.... could I book in for nov? I will have the inserts painted and would be ready for angel eyes if possible too  ?

thanks

elliot


----------



## Wak

andyc83 said:


> Wak - will this be available for the Mk2 at some point too?


at the moment its unlikely as the mk2 headlamps dont have the same construction as the mk1.

Was knows better but I believe they are bonded with a silicone type glue and wont therefore react to heat and hence cant be dismantled. :?


----------



## Juber

I can do mine for November too WAK â€" Clear corners and LEDâ€™s â€" is it ok for me to scrap my side lights and use the LEDâ€™s as side lights now? (leal reasons so it passes MOT)


----------



## was

Juber said:


> is it ok for me to scrap my side lights and use the LEDâ€™s as side lights now? (leal reasons so it passes MOT)


a bit like my sig pic ? mine passed its MOT yesterday no problem 8)


----------



## Nem

How are you proposing to wire them up then? As in your sig with the LED's working as sidelights with the actual sidelights disabled. Or as actual DRL's which are on all the time, or by a separate switch?

Just wondering  Can't wait till Sunday now!

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> How are you proposing to wire them up then? As in your sig with the LED's working as sidelights with the actual sidelights disabled. Or as actual DRL's which are on all the time, or by a separate switch?
> 
> Just wondering  Can't wait till Sunday now!
> 
> Nick


I wondered that as his Angel eyes aren't on. :?


----------



## was

*Nick *
the LEDs are wired into the side light circuit so will operate just like your side lights. You can have your OEM slide light on too, totally up to you 

*Paul *
I have _temporarily_ disconnect the Angel Eyes to show what the LEDs look like on their own :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

was said:


> *Nick *
> the LEDs are wired into the side light circuit so will operate just like your side lights. You can have your OEM slide light on too, totally up to you
> 
> *Paul *
> I have _temporarily_ disconnect the Angel Eyes to show what the LEDs look like on their own :wink:


 [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Wak

Juber said:


> I can do mine for November too WAK â€" Clear corners and LEDâ€™s â€" is it ok for me to scrap my side lights and use the LEDâ€™s as side lights now? (leal reasons so it passes MOT)


contact me at the end of October to confirm a booking, its too early to make firm commitments. let me have a date to pencil something in via PM and we can confirm it later..


----------



## Wak

PissTT said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to make it - what is the earliest work could start this sunday?
> 
> thanks
> 
> elliot
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elliot, sorry , I had a PM before you posted and filled Sundays slot.
> 
> I'll check with Was but the earliest I could do anything would be in November now!
> 
> I'll get back to you asap. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Wak
> 
> Ok thanks.... could I book in for nov? I will have the inserts painted and would be ready for angel eyes if possible too  ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> elliot
Click to expand...

Could you bounce me an email with some weekend dates you'll be free, I'll get you a total quote from Was as well as his availability for Angel Eyes.


----------



## thebears

I think these look great but it has to be either angels or LED's and not both, don't quite look right both on together!


----------



## wintermax

NO FAIR!!! :x

WAK! When will you be in the US??!!


----------



## was

wintermax said:


> NO FAIR!!! :x
> 
> WAK! When will you be in the US??!!


arrange a big enough Group Buy and we will be on the next plane


----------



## Wak

was said:


> wintermax said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO FAIR!!! :x
> 
> WAK! When will you be in the US??!!
> 
> 
> 
> arrange a big enough Group Buy and we will be on the next plane
Click to expand...

I best get some more strips in! :roll:


----------



## wintermax

Well here where I live there are only a few, and we all compete against eachother to see who has the best TT.

I know some peeps at the Audi Club of America. I will ask arround. if you are serious then maybe this can be done.

Of course you would have to help me do a couple of more mods to my TT than just the lights.

I have a huge list of stuff I want to do.


----------



## crooky225

Wow they look first class!!! I had stopped palying with the car, but these might get me back involved (and skint)!!!

Can you let me know dates for Nov or Dec please. I'd need the smoked corners too :wink:

Craig


----------



## groovytwo

Hi Wak and Was,
Only just found this from another thread on the forum  
If you are doing another "session" in Manchester could you let me know the date(s)?
Only need the angel eyes doing.
Cheers.


----------



## Juber

Any new dates for this?


----------



## chrishTT

same as the above reply
anymore LED /smoked days going?


----------



## was

there will be some new dates planned soon for LED's and Angel Eyes

watch this space :wink:


----------



## wintermax

You have to tell me how it is done! I will never find a group large enough. PLEASE!


----------



## TTDanD

Can these be brought as a DIY Kit??

If not whens the next batch!!! I want the LED's


----------



## wrekTT

TTDanD said:


> Can these be brought as a DIY Kit??
> 
> If not whens the next batch!!! I want the LED's


here you go m8, use these if you wanna DIY kit, these are what most people are fitting and modding with

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-White-48CM-PVC- ... dZViewItem

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/water-proof- ... -1037.html


----------



## wintermax

Hey thanks.

I did find the same (or similar lights here). Does anyone have a close-up pic of how they look with the lights off?

Thanks

RW


----------



## Meeerrrk

will you be offering this service again any time soon?

thanks

Mark


----------



## Bradmax57

was said:


> there will be some new dates planned soon for LED's and Angel Eyes
> 
> watch this space :wink:


ooooooooh even though im new here and new to TT defo interested in this


----------



## ROP

wrekTT said:


> TTDanD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these be brought as a DIY Kit??
> 
> If not whens the next batch!!! I want the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> here you go m8, use these if you wanna DIY kit, these are what most people are fitting and modding with
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-White-48CM-PVC- ... dZViewItem
> 
> http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/water-proof- ... -1037.html
Click to expand...

Are these bulds road legal in terms of brightness etc. ????

Don't wanna purchase a set and end up getting tugged by the fuzz all the time or blinding someone off the road and into a tree.


----------



## graham225

Rop i think you find they are day time running lights which are fitted in the lower front side grills


----------



## Jason Bouchard

i would love to get this done but in in the U.S.


----------



## goonette

was said:


> there will be some new dates planned soon for LED's and Angel Eyes
> 
> watch this space :wink:


Any idea when yet? How much if I get you to do them outside of a promo day?

Thanks
Maggs


----------



## hoolz

was said:


> there will be some new dates planned soon for LED's and Angel Eyes
> 
> watch this space :wink:


hi was....you didnt get back to me!

still very interested in the angels 

simon


----------



## superfacer

Im in for LED strips if you have some


----------



## DWTK

Hey Waks PM me about the price is it still 160. and where are you based I am in East london


----------



## stevebarton26

Very interested, only just seen this.

A few questions

Firstly, where are you based?

Can the be connected to the ignition switch so they are on all the time independant of the side lights so they are DRL's?

Do they interfere with the visual of the indicators?

Can they be wired up to the Remote locking so they come on when unlocking?


----------



## Wak

stevebarton26 said:


> Very interested, only just seen this.
> 
> A few questions
> 
> Firstly, where are you based?
> 
> Can the be connected to the ignition switch so they are on all the time independant of the side lights so they are DRL's?
> 
> Do they interfere with the visual of the indicators?
> 
> Can they be wired up to the Remote locking so they come on when unlocking?


Hi Steve, this is an old post and we have moved on with development.
Was ( Wasim) has come up with a brilliant update, you can see them here...
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=127072&hilit=indicators

pricing to be confirmed but they are awesome!


----------



## mac_mac

Im def interested in this. Is it a case of send in our headlights and you post them back modded or can we buy already modded sets?


----------



## Wak

you have pm.


----------



## Bradmax57

mac_mac said:


> Im def interested in this. Is it a case of send in our headlights and you post them back modded or can we buy already modded sets?


Yeah id be interested in that too, depending on how hard it is to remove the units


----------



## KammyTT

i think you should do a tour wak, strarting in aberdeen 

where you located? think id actually drive far to get this done


----------



## Wak

KammyTT said:


> i think you should do a tour wak, strarting in aberdeen
> 
> where you located? think id actually drive far to get this done


Unfortunately we have tried a road trip idea and a trip to wales to bring our service around the country but both seemed to fall through.

We're in the South, W.London and we've had a customer to 493 miles each way from up north just for a remap so if you fancy a drive down for some mods then let me know.


----------



## KammyTT

Wak said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you should do a tour wak, strarting in aberdeen
> 
> where you located? think id actually drive far to get this done
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we have tried a road trip idea and a trip to wales to bring our service around the country but both seemed to fall through.
> 
> We're in the South, W.London and we've had a customer to 493 miles each way from up north just for a remap so if you fancy a drive down for some mods then let me know.
Click to expand...

it may sound sill but i think i might just do that in the summer wak!

i think the drl`s,shortshift and whatever else comes to mind :wink:


----------



## sean.ui

mac_mac said:


> Im def interested in this. Is it a case of send in our headlights and you post them back modded or can we buy already modded sets?


Given I'm living in Ireland I'd be very interested in this idea too - any chance :wink:


----------



## was

mac_mac said:


> Im def interested in this. Is it a case of send in our headlights and you post them back modded or can we buy already modded sets?


sending me your headlamps to install is no problem at all. Ive had several US members send me headlamps to modify :wink:

Exchanging headlamps doesnt work too well because of the general headlamp condition can vary too much , scratches, pit marks, dodgy ignitors etc


----------



## SunSeTT

Hi there Was - Wak from Orlando, Florida! I just fell in love with those DRL (with amber/white) mixture - utilizing turn signals etc...

Don't know that I can afford them but figure I would shoot you guys a msg to see if you had a car in the states with this on them?

Can you shoot me a PM with a price in US dollars - just as a reference point. I sincerley appreciate it - and hope you all are having a good holiday.

Damon


----------



## Frostyflax17

wooo thread revival!

cory from north carolina beach, usa!

you europeans are so much better about doing tastefull mods than most americans around here. (just thought i'd compliment you on that).

I have some good experience installing the rings on my headlights to my toyota celica, so i think i want to try the audi lights, but finding the 4 ring kit over here is apparently impossible. I want the rings around the highbeams and the low beams, (i have plans for the inside lights.
also would like the led strip, i already have the smoked corners.

if you could shoot me an email or pm on the price of both kits sent to me (if possible), and if you don't mind, the instructions on installing the led bar... actually... can you send me 2 sets of led bars? i want to do what Suraj_TT did.

my cars gonna be so lit up it's gonna look like a white commit shooting by.

i look forward to working with you guys!


----------



## amhobbs

Talking about LED Headlights, see my blog at: http://audittrs.wordpress.com/tag/led/

Cheers guys,

Andre


----------



## LiquidMetalTT

hi guys are you still fitting these??
many thanks sam


----------

